# Looking for brand on Med Stiff to Stiff boots



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Im not familiar with brands and whats good and not good. Im not looking for popular brands, but i am looking for durability for all mountain riding with jumps. Im not into grabs yet, as i am still learning 180s. Was hoping to get my 360s down, but we havent had the enough snow days for me to practice. By the time i learn grab moves, i will need new boots that should have more flex. That will be another story in another time

Any suggestions on brands and reviews for Med Stiff to Stiff boots

I am riding on Rome Mod Rocker with Rome Targas. My boots now are Vans Hi Standard. They are showing some wear from the Targa toe strap and my socks are wet at the end of the day. Other than that, they still work fine.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Deeluxe boots. Look at the ID models, the Brisse, and the MF Pro. They're expensive, but the quality is as good as you'll find. They're on the stiffer side out of the box, and don't break down easily. They'll be a huge upgrade over the Hi Standards.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

bump for more help


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Burton Imperials


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Bought Burton ION. Who has them?
Im not sure if i will get a chance to use them this year :dry:


----------



## Jimi77 (Feb 15, 2015)

IS3_FTW said:


> Bought Burton ION. Who has them?
> Im not sure if i will get a chance to use them this year :dry:


I have a pair from years ago (maybe 10 years ago). They probably have 150 days on them. I haven't really been riding for the past 5 years, but now that my 4 year old is on skis, I broke my gear back out. Those boots are still good, comfy, warm and they still have ~90% of their original stiffness. I don't know if the new ones are comparable, but if yours hold up as good as mine did, then you'll be one happy camper.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 TM-Two if they fit


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

before i bought the Ions, i was at the store trying on K2 Rykers, DriverX, Ruler, Ambush and maybe a couple others that i dont remember. When trying them all on, i noticed a big difference in fitment on the inner boot. Some were just to soft and others had hurting pinch points after 5mins of walking around and tweaking the boot to see how it would feel. I wouldve like to try the imperials, but they didnt have my size.
All this took 2 hrs of retrying each boot, one style on a foot and the other on a different foot. After that, i singled my boots to the Rykers and Ions. At this point, i think i made the wrong choice. When i got home, i tried them on to see how it would feel in the bindings. Found out that my left foot has a lot of play and heel lift. My right foot felt snug, so i thought the left boot was the wrong size. It wasnt and i remember that i never tried the Ions on my left foot, which is smaller than the my right. These are size 9s and i looked online and they dont sell them in 8.5s.

Is there another boot out there that is similar in stiffness in size 8.5? DriverX are too stiff for me and medium is to soft for my freeride setup. Im running Targa bindings and Mod Rocker board.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

I ordered a K2 T1 standard lace/boa combo in 8.5" and K2 T1 DB version in 9s. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mod note: two threads merged per user request.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IS3_FTW said:


> I ordered a K2 T1 standard lace/boa combo in 8.5" and K2 T1 DB version in 9s. Anyone have experience with them?


yeah I have the lace/boa k2 t1's, so far I think they're a great boot and definitely a little on the stiffer side, especially at first, but break in nicely. Really like the fully rubberized toe as well for keep the feet dry.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yeah I have the lace/boa k2 t1's, so far I think they're a great boot and definitely a little on the stiffer side, especially at first, but break in nicely. Really like the fully rubberized toe as well for keep the feet dry.


Nice. Cant wait to try them on tomorrow


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Got to try on the K2's today. Damn, im embarrassed to say i have small feet in snowboard boots at 8.5". 
In the past, i have used traditional laces and going boa is a whole new world for me. I would have liked to try the DB for this purchase, but the smallest size they had were 9s. The hybrid boa/lace was in my size and felt really good on my feet. 
Time to re-adjust my bindings to the boots. Now to pray for snow :bowdown: to test these out on the slopes


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IS3_FTW said:


> Damn, im embarrassed to say i have small feet in snowboard boots at 8.5".


don't worry, I have size 8's haha


----------

